# Maglite Gripes



## MagMadness (Feb 21, 2013)

Maglite is not the great company you might think. It is a half baked California spin off of a real company.

Over the years their reputation drug them through the tough times but now they are slipping badly.

Their famous lifetime warranty is being demolished and some flashlight parts are being dropped from coverage, and the customers must pay.
I understand that the price of replacement parts is going through the roof and that repairs because of batteries leaking is being almost eliminated.

They came out with a new bulb for the C and D size flashlight that uses 2 pins and an adapter. The new lights that are being sold will only take these 2 pin lamps and you can't find replacements in the stores. I'm not surprised, you can hardly find maglite in any retail stores anymore either.

Police departments still use a lot of the rechargable flashlights but since some parts are not under the lifetime warranty any more they might switch to a more modern flashlight, like Streamlite. Their old rechargable flashlight snapped into a holder to charge, but the new LED one makes you take the battery out to charge it. Dumb move maglite!

When you call the factory they want you to send money to pay the cost of sending it back after repairs, but if you send it to one of their repair places, they do not charge you. Maglite works with two left hands. Even their website sucks and has outdated information.

Wake up or get out maglite! I'm done with them!


----------



## Jimson (Feb 21, 2013)

Companies do often coast on their past reputation. In years past there was only one brand of washing machine my mother or grandmother would buy - because they'd always been so good till then. These days they're just average.

Perhaps Maglite is the same way, but so far I haven't seen it. As it happens, I like the new bulb assembly for two reasons. 1) I can still replace it with either the old PR bulbs or LED drop-ins if I want, and 2) it's a lot of fun to play with it because I can slide an LED right into those two holes after clipping the leads. Some of the LEDs need a resistor, and some don't. My first clue that one did need the resistor was when it caught on fire.  Or it may work just fine. Still haven't figured how to predict that one...

Stores I visit do have fewer Mags on display, and that's a fact. Perhaps it's because they're so expensive when the shopper compares them to perfectly good plastic LED lights sold for $2. 

Odd thing though, while at a big indoor Mall selling stuff from rented booths, I asked the clerk at the checkout if he'd ever sold a Maglite there. Only a few of the little ones, he replied. Never a big one. Which didn't surprise me, for I have _never _seen one at a Goodwill or a garage sale. Never! I suspect people treat them more as a lifetime investment than as an ordinary consumer good. 

As for repairs, the switch is the only part of the light I've never worked on myself. And right soon I'm going to tackle one of them. I couldn't possibly do that with one of the super-expensive tactical lights. And with the money involved, I wouldn't dare. 

So I won't be disposing of my Maglite collection very soon.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Feb 27, 2013)

I am going to have to disagree with the OP. I just recently called Maglite in need of a new switch assembly for a c cell flashlight and when I called they asked for the serial number and sent me a new switch in the mail complete with the tork wrench needed to install it. It can't be any easier than that. While I was at it I bught a few spare rubber covers for the switch since I lost a few thru some of the mods I did. they were 3.00 a pop but I didn't have to go crazy to look for them elsewhere and I paid no shipping since it came with the switch. 

Every company goes thru changes and is it Maglites fault that some nimrod forgot a flashlight with some batts that leaked out and ruined the flashlight? That probably has happend so many times that they were losing too much money on it so why should they be responsible for that? Battery companies used to gurantee that if their batts ruined an item they would replace it. I wonder if they still do that? 

Sorry a buisness has to change with the times in order to stay profitable and if something that they did before but wasn't their responsibility just goes to show you that they went above and beyond what was reasonable.

Just noticed the op has a single post count so not exactly the way to introduce yourself here by ditzing a good company with a good product.


----------



## OCD (Feb 27, 2013)

O.......K.......

I've never understood the long winded ramblings of people just to simply say "...I'm done with them!" Maybe the OP should direct their dislikes and concerns directly to the company where there's a _possibly _that company could address the issues directly.


----------



## RCM (Feb 27, 2013)

OCD said:


> O.......K.......
> 
> I've never understood the long winded ramblings of people just to simply say "...I'm done with them!" Maybe the OP should direct their dislikes and concerns directly to the company where there's a _possibly _that company could address the issues directly.


I love my LED mini mag and incandescent solitaire! I only use rechargeable cells in my lights and they work fine! Although the mini mag was what made me want something brighter so I got the rayovac indestructible.. the mini mag goes with me to work everyday! To OP, it was a smart move on mags grounds for the battery to be removed during charging, they can vent when charging, combine that with a sealed light and you got a bomb on your hands!


----------



## 1pt21 (Feb 28, 2013)

Apparently MagMadness just joined to get this off his chest. Hope it worked, as I've experienced NONE of what you've mentioned in terms of Mags CS......


----------



## HotWire (Mar 13, 2013)

I have great affection for my MagLites.... after I mod them. I have several old beat-up Mags that put out ungodly amounts of light when switched on. No stock Mags, though.


----------



## Gtamazing (Mar 16, 2013)

Maybe his is a disgruntled employee. I love mags. As a machinist I can say the fit between mating parts is light years ahead of many of the Chinese imports. Mag is a good American company.


----------



## jigglestick (Mar 16, 2013)

I use my mini mag everyday for work, at home, and outdoors. I have no complaints, but a concern. 

After using it for a week or two, seems like I have to tap the head, to get the brightness back. It starts out dull.

I am pleased with it, have had it for years, just curious if anyone else has to tap it to get it to max brightness?

Thanks,

Jigglestick


----------



## välineurheilija (Mar 17, 2013)

jigglestick said:


> I use my mini mag everyday for work, at home, and outdoors. I have no complaints, but a concern.
> 
> After using it for a week or two, seems like I have to tap the head, to get the brightness back. It starts out dull.
> 
> ...


I had that problem i stretched the tailcap spring and the problem was gone at least in my case


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 17, 2013)

He's a one post troll so far, so who cares?



I'm not a huge fan of the company, mostly because the light cast by them, for their size, is kind of wussy, but, I don't want them to go under, I want them to rise again and be a strong American Brand.


----------



## Timothybil (Mar 17, 2013)

Actually, I can see the taking the battery out to recharge as a positive move. If one has to place the whole flashlight in the charger for however long it takes, then 'One becomes None', whereas with a removable battery, just slide in the other battery and away we go again. It does have the side effect of selling more batteries, but from an availability standpoint, it makes sense.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 17, 2013)

Timothybil said:


> Actually, I can see the taking the battery out to recharge as a positive move. If one has to place the whole flashlight in the charger for however long it takes, then 'One becomes None', whereas with a removable battery, just slide in the other battery and away we go again. It does have the side effect of selling more batteries, but from an availability standpoint, it makes sense.



I prefer swappable cells for just that reason.

It makes the run time less of an issue if you can just swap in a set of freshies and be on again.


----------



## Chrontius (Mar 20, 2013)

Timothybil said:


> Actually, I can see the taking the battery out to recharge as a positive move. If one has to place the whole flashlight in the charger for however long it takes, then 'One becomes None', whereas with a removable battery, just slide in the other battery and away we go again. It does have the side effect of selling more batteries, but from an availability standpoint, it makes sense.




I tracked down and acquired a very vintage Surefire 9z and fast-charging cradle for this reason (at a massive investment in time, and a respectable investment of treasure). I can either slide the entire light into the charger to keep it topped up, (the fast charger had a rudimentary battery conditioning circuit) or I can pull out the B90 and swap it, the cradle having a secondary mode to charge the battery stick independent of the light. I'm looking into refurbishing B90s and stockpiling N90 lamps because nothing else on the market offers this kind of flexibility in charging. Sunwayman comes close with one of their lights. Inova could have, if the T4 took bare 18650s, as with Fenix. I'm still underwhelmed by the alternatives, but Mag's no worse than anyone else on the market right now.


----------



## StorminMatt (Mar 20, 2013)

Timothybil said:


> Actually, I can see the taking the battery out to recharge as a positive move. If one has to place the whole flashlight in the charger for however long it takes, then 'One becomes None', whereas with a removable battery, just slide in the other battery and away we go again. It does have the side effect of selling more batteries, but from an availability standpoint, it makes sense.



Another advantage to using a removable battery is that it can easily be replaced if the battery goes bad.


----------



## TIMEBNDIT (Mar 20, 2013)

The only problems I ever had with maglites were either my fault or the battery manufactures. I have had several and I would not hesitate buying another.


----------



## Justin Case (Mar 21, 2013)

Chrontius said:


> I tracked down and acquired a very vintage Surefire 9z and fast-charging cradle for this reason (at a massive investment in time, and a respectable investment of treasure). I can either slide the entire light into the charger to keep it topped up, (the fast charger had a rudimentary battery conditioning circuit) or I can pull out the B90 and swap it, the cradle having a secondary mode to charge the battery stick independent of the light. I'm looking into refurbishing B90s and stockpiling N90 lamps because nothing else on the market offers this kind of flexibility in charging. Sunwayman comes close with one of their lights. Inova could have, if the T4 took bare 18650s, as with Fenix. I'm still underwhelmed by the alternatives, but Mag's no worse than anyone else on the market right now.


 SureFire 9N?


----------



## Rob Babcock (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm not sure where they ever got their "good reputation" from. Back in the day I owned four large Mag's and they were junk- all but one crapped out within the first six months! I will say though that the 3 x D-cell light has worked well to this very day (a good 25 years or so). Of course, it's enormous, heavy and puts out about the light that my Inova keychain light does! The Solitaires seem to be really nice little lights. Underpowered but pretty bombproof.

I don't mean to step on toes, but I think Mag kind of got stuck in 1988. The rest of the world moved on!

Maybe I'll have to seek out some of the aftermarket parts I've read about here at CPF. Sounds like the "chassis" has a lot of potential when modded with the right parts.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 25, 2013)

Rob Babcock said:


> I'm not sure where they ever got their "good reputation" from. Back in the day I owned four large Mag's and they were junk- all but one crapped out within the first six months! I will say though that the 3 x D-cell light has worked well to this very day (a good 25 years or so). Of course, it's enormous, heavy and puts out about the light that my Inova keychain light does! The Solitaires seem to be really nice little lights. Underpowered but pretty bombproof.
> 
> I don't mean to step on toes, but I think Mag kind of got stuck in 1988. The rest of the world moved on!
> 
> Maybe I'll have to seek out some of the aftermarket parts I've read about here at CPF. Sounds like the "chassis" has a lot of potential when modded with the right parts.



Yeah, some lights lack of performance has relegated them to donor chassis status rather than as serious tools. Some people have no baseline, and to them, a Mag IS a good light...as they don't really have experiences with better ones. For those who know more about what's out there, and have used a variety of lights, the Mag is more of a paper weight than a serious tool. Its like buying a well made crane that weighs 100,000 lb, with a lifting capacity of 10 lb.



That's why they are modded though, as the Mag is well made EXCEPT for the part that emits LIGHT. So, people remove the wussy light engine that couldn't, and replace it with something that CAN. The result is still ginormous, but, which finally actually casts a useful amount of light.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Mar 26, 2013)

Very true! All that said, and even knowing it's probably not a great use of resources, I'd still like to get a drop-in for that one working Mag. My mom likes the light because it's the only one I have so large that she can't possibly lose it! So just for the fun tinkering factor it would be cool to update it.

Sorry to sidetrack the discussion! Overall I'm kind of "over" griping on Mag. I've moved on to 21st century technology!


----------



## bouncer (Mar 26, 2013)

Stock Mag lites are rather tame by today's standards. If you don't like them go buy something else. But Mag lites are great platforms for modding, Which I might add is what this forum and this section of the forum were built on.The only issues I've seen like others have said were either my fault or crummy batteries. So I'll keep buying and modding Mags, Thank you very much.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Mar 30, 2013)

I purchased a used like new condition 3D LED Mag and to my surprise the LED was not working. I called Maglite and with no questions asked they gave me a return address. I called a week later to make sure they received it and was told my light would be returned by the end of March. I received it a few days later about 7 days early with a new switch and switch module. IMO great customer service. :thumbsup:


----------



## bnemmie (Mar 31, 2013)

Yea, they might be a bit tame by todays standards. But there are still two LED Mags rolling around in my truck that I know will work each and every time. Plus all of the many uses several feet of aluminum filled with D cells has. I bet theres enough to make its own thread. I cant vouch for their customer service, but I dont think I have heard anything but good things.


----------



## JCD (Mar 31, 2013)

I used to work as an airport ramp agent parking, loading, and unloading cargo planes. We used Maglites for marshaling the planes. The lights were often dropped, and occasionally run over by a Tug. (Flashlight care is pretty low on the list of priorities when a one minute delay can cost many thousands of dollars.) A six month lifetime was considered pretty long. Replacement after three months was fairly typical. We never had any problem getting the lights replaced under warranty by the dealer with no hassle and no waiting.


----------



## HistoryChannel (Mar 31, 2013)

I grew up on Maglites as a kid, I loved them then and still do. I collected maglites back in the day and had lots of fun doing so. I think a lot of Flashlightaholics that grew up in the 80's and 90's remembers collecting maglites. It makes me kinda sad they didn't keep up with the competition and coasted on their reputation alone. 

I still have a couple Maglites and streamlights, they are great cheap "loaner" lights for neighbors and friends because I don't really mind if it gets abused and/or lost.


----------



## fyrstormer (Mar 31, 2013)

It seems rather pointless to make an account on CPF just to rant about a company. In fact, it sounds more like viral advertising for Streamlight than anything else.


----------



## LGT (Mar 31, 2013)

Mag lights are what they are. I have two AA mini mags, and just for the heck of it, bought a 3 C cell with thoughts of modding. But with all of the LED lights I already have, modding seemed pointless. Sure it has a crappy, donut hole ringy beam, but it's something I knew about before buying. I've never had any problems with them not working the way their supposed to. If some have failed for others, it happens. Lights costing three to five times the price have failed.


----------



## rockhound42 (Apr 26, 2013)

I grew up using Maglites too, still have all the ones i've ever bought all working fine apart from one mini mag, this has had the batteries leak. My fault for leaving it in the car and forgetting about it. Going to clean it up and it has made me think about modding it, so going to give that a try. Will probably mod all the others, beyond the terralux leds they currently have, that's what brought me to the forums! Maybe I try an incan mod too.

Shame they never got round to making a p60 host with the same design, now that would have been a nice solid light. Go on Maglite give it a try?


----------



## StorminMatt (Apr 26, 2013)

The way I see things, Mags have ALOT going for them compared to those small Chinese lights that are supposedly SO much better than Mags.

1. American Made

2. Solidly built and reliable.

3. Inexpensive

4. Since they can be cradled in your hand (rather than clenched) and balance nicely, they can be comfortably carried for long periods of time despite their greater weight.

5. They have a nice, clean, sleek, 'no nonsense' styling that is a refreshing change from the all too common 'tacticool' look.

6. They use common C and D batteries, which have higher capacities than other battery types. If NiMH C and D batteries are used, there is virtually nothing you could run that the batteries couldn't supply sufficient current to.

7. Don't want or like C's and D's? Or maybe they don't suit your needs? Pretty much anything from running a boatload of Eneloops to multiple 26650s is possible.

8. Mags are kind of the Chevy 350 of the flashlight world in terms of mods. Anything and everything from cheap ebay 
LED drop-ins to crazy hotwire and multi-XM-L setups is possible. The only limit is your imagination.

9. That same large, aluminum body that everyone seems to think is such a liability makes good thermal management a given. Provide a heat path to the body, and you don't have to worry about anything overheating.

No, you can't stick a Mag in your pocket, except a Minimag or maybe a 2C (I've done it). And if that's what you need, then a full-sized Mag isn't the answer. But that's not always necessary or even desirable.


----------



## Gtamazing (Apr 26, 2013)

StorminMatt said:


> The way I see things, Mags have ALOT going for them compared to those small Chinese lights that are supposedly SO much better than Mags.
> 
> 1. American Made
> 
> ...



I agree completely.


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Apr 26, 2013)

For what they are I still love a Maglite, I have gone to high end LED lights for almost all my lights, but still have about 4 of the C and D mags that I keep stashed around the house and barn. They have been updated with LED bulbs for longer runtime but they still work just as intended. The C and D batteries are a real limiting factor but if push came to shove my bet is a Mag with an LED upgrade bulb is still the king of hard use lights.


----------



## Admiralgrey (Apr 27, 2013)

StorminMatt said:


> 4. Since they can be cradled in your hand (rather than clenched) and balance nicely, they can be comfortably carried for long periods of time despite their greater weight.
> 
> 5. They have a nice, clean, sleek, 'no nonsense' styling that is a refreshing change from the all too common 'tacticool' look.



+1 to these points in particular.


The C cell lights especially feel great in hand and point naturally. With upgraded reflectors and lithium cells they also tend to balance around the switch. 


For woods walks I have found that the spot-to-flood system fits my needs better than a multimode fixed focus light. A well broken in C mag can be cammed easily with your thumb from an underhand grip (holding the flashlight at eye level is blinding when walking in/thru dense vegetation). 

I prefer to:
Cam out, look around to observe immediate surroundings, cam the beam tighter to peer through the trees at things of interest. Use compass and light to find next destination tree. Cam out so I can avoid tripping and negotiate brush without searing my eyes. Cam to half focus because I'm walking through a more open area. Rinse and repeat, all done with a small back forth thumb movement.

As opposed to:
Click through modes for brightness suitable for on immediate surroundings. Clickity for more brightness to peer through trees. Become blinded by the sort of wide general purpose beam profile. Clickity down so that the sort of narrow general purpose beam isn't so blinding on things I'm tripping over and pushing through. Clickity again because the beam doesn't quiet reach far enough. Clickity clickity

In short I like adjusting my beam more than my brightness.

Yeah I would do things a bit differently if I ran the company, but the platform and mechanism have merits that can be capitalized on with some easily available and achievable improvements. With the proper combination of reflector and bulb the oft bashed donut can be all but eliminated. 

LED spot to flood lenses have drawbacks too. No spill or corona, chromatic aberration and a bright outer ring in flood.

And now I dismount my soapbox.


----------



## staffyman (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a Solitaire, AA MiniMag and a 2D Mag.

Of the 3, the Sol is modded for LED bulb and MN21 battery (easily reversible) and the other are standard.

I like the minimag for nostalgic reasons (had one as a kid) and the 2D because I always envied my mate's dad having one as a kid.

The 2D is ideal for my GF when she is coming home from work. She has to walk to her car through an unsavoury area at 10pm and holding the torch is a real confidence booster for her. The thought of the weight crashing down onto somebody's cranium makes her feel a little safer.:devil:

I was thinking of adding a Terralux 
TTS-3WCR90 bulb for blinding attackers, errr I mean greater light output and a glass breaker bezel and cap. Obviously these are for breaking glass if the need should arise.:naughty:

I have had, due to car being sat on the driveway in need of repair, needed to walk home from work myself and we live in a little village in the middle of nowhere. The last 2 miles are down a unlit country road that has no pavement so you have no option but to walk on the road.

Twice now I have been stopped by the police and when they have seen I'm holding the 2D Mag, they have struck up a conversation about it and offered me a lift home!:thumbsup:

That's why I love Maglites.


----------



## StorminMatt (Apr 27, 2013)

whiteoakjoe said:


> The C and D batteries are a real limiting factor



How so? Li-Ion may be all the rage, and be able to produce a higher voltage from a smaller form factor. But there's NO WAY that your typical ICR 18650 can out-power three NiMH C or D batteries in series. When it comes to cranking out amps, there isn't much short of IFR than can out-amp the larger NiMH batteries. Alkaline, of course, is another story.


----------



## Slazmo (Apr 29, 2013)

Wow - I never introduce myself in any forums, but that was a heck of an introduction and flaming Maglite lol...

I have a healthy amount of Mag's - 2D drop in LED, 2 x 2 AA's with Nite Ize LED & IQ's and two 1AAA's Solitares somewhere? Mag's anti roll heads and lenses are quality made compared to others I have tried and ultimately binned or sold off to others and their warranty is pretty good here in Aus! 

Yes I have lost Mag's to Alkaleaks like others here and have learnt my lesson pretty quick!

I still use my Mag's on a respectful basis and would never consider selling my Mag's that I have now!

If your that disgruntled and want to blow off some steam I would email something to Mag and get the standard response or even make a review online and go from there - but never post up something like that on a forum like this which has so many Mag owners and fans...

That is all.


----------



## nbp (May 10, 2013)

OP has not visited since posting this, just so you all know.

Take care.


----------



## fivemega (May 11, 2013)

nbp said:


> OP has not visited since posting this, just so you all know.



*And I don't think he will.*


----------



## Imon (May 11, 2013)

I'm sure he's been back. 

He just hasn't logged in since starting this thread.
Every troll likes to see his handiwork.


----------



## n2stuff (May 11, 2013)

I did find a picture of him..........
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/trollfi.jpg/


----------



## taco terror (May 19, 2013)

I guess I should pitch in too. Maglite is obviously a good company, its just that they were slow to realize they were losing in an ever evolving market. They have had most of their incan. lights around forever now. Take the Maglite Solitaire incandescent for example, it has had the same effing design for 25 years and is horribly outdated now. They thankfully decided to refresh it with an LED version recently.

The company is coming to and they are getting on top of their game in my opinion. Besides, Made in USA is where its at.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 19, 2013)

This appears to be a trolling thread, and should have never gotten this far. As nbp and fivemega noted, the OP has not contributed anything to this thread other than the contentious first post. Closing this.


----------

